# Spares



## Viper_SA (10/7/15)

I hope this post does not offend anyone, but damn! Spares for Reo's are very expensive. I was browsing some sites looking for magnets for a spare door, and while the magnets are not outrageously pricy, they aren't exactly cheap either. The feeding tubes got me the most, R35 for a feeding tube! Yikes. So, question, does anyone know the size of the door magnets on the Reo Mini? I measure 4x1mm and can buy like 50 for under R50 on the net. 

If anyone knows of a place where one can buy feeding tubes, and other non-Reo-specific spares, please shout out here or drop me a PM.

Thanks peeps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/7/15)

Is it worth the shipping for those magnets on the net 4x1 is not really a common size in SA.

4 mags at R10 a pop and a Reo feed and bottle kit is R70. Or just the tube is R35. So R110 or less isn't really that bad.

Its a silicone tube so also not the easiest thing to find. Don't use rubber it degrades.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (10/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I hope this post does not offend anyone, but damn! Spares for Reo's are very expensive. I was browsing some sites looking for magnets for a spare door, and while the magnets are not outrageously pricy, they aren't exactly cheap either. The feeding tubes got me the most, R35 for a feeding tube! Yikes. So, question, does anyone know the size of the door magnets on the Reo Mini? I measure 4x1mm and can buy like 50 for under R50 on the net.
> 
> If anyone knows of a place where one can buy feeding tubes, and other non-Reo-specific spares, please shout out here or drop me a PM.
> 
> Thanks peeps



Hi @Viper_SA , has something gone wrong with your feed tube?

By the way, i second what @Gazzacpt says above. In my view its also better to just get the spares that are supplied by Reosmods/Vapour Mountain to avoid potential problems down the line.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (11/7/15)

@Silver and @Gazzacpt, thanks for the replies. I hear what you're saying, but damn, R35 for a 2 inch piece of silicone tubing seems a bit steep. Nothing wrong with Mr Braddock, but thanks for asking @Silver. I got 5 bottles with the mini, and one feed tube. Some more would be nice to do flavor changes etc. Got some tubing from a nursing friend last night. Seems to be working fine without any leaks.

Think I found a magnet supplier, but it's drop shipping, so still not too happy with it. Ideally looking for a variety pack for some other stuff too. I do want to comission my spare door much earlier though, so I'll just grab a magnet or six from VM when I get my glow in the dark buttons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (11/7/15)

http://www.dx.com/p/4-x-1mm-ndfeb-n...puzzle-set-silver-100-pcs-229280#.VaGLVLmqqko
http://www.dx.com/p/20904-silicone-tube-pipe-translucent-white-5-meters-203330#.VaGLTbmqqko
http://www.dx.com/p/20905-4mm-diameter-silicone-tube-white-534cm-213616#.VaGLSLmqqko

Forgot all about this place. Ordered some scales for pellet weighing and stuff from them when I was still heavily into airgunning. Figured I'd try the tubing, might fit on the Terminator, if notthe Reo. The magnets were a steal.......

They have some really cool bags, backpacks and drop leg bags too.


----------

